# Hello, and questions



## madison79 (Jul 14, 2012)

HI,
I'm new and I need to some help. Thank you in advance. So I'm currently living and teaching in Jeju island, S. Korea. I'll be done with my job on August 25th. I'm thinking of moving to Chiang Mai and I'm wondering about housing and what not. I'll be bring my dog and 2 cats. Any help would be awesome. Thanks Bill


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Use the search tool*



madison79 said:


> HI,
> I'm new and I need to some help. Thank you in advance. So I'm currently living and teaching in Jeju island, S. Korea. I'll be done with my job on August 25th. I'm thinking of moving to Chiang Mai and I'm wondering about housing and what not. I'll be bring my dog and 2 cats. Any help would be awesome. Thanks Bill


Bill:

Don't have a clue about pets - however, to get you started: 

Use the Search tab - located in the center green bar and search for "Pets to Thailand". this will show you several threads concerning bringing pets to Thailand. There are several links in the threads that should give you valuable information.

Also use the search tool for "cost-of-Living" "chaingmai" etc. This will provide you with threads. 

Ask the forum "specific" questions and the regulars will respond.

Good luck.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Check out:
Welcome - TEFL.com and Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand
They have all info on cost, housing and jobs.


----------

